# Do you love your food processor?



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My food processor just broke, so I'm in the market for a new one. Anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

I have a Cuisinart 7-cup and it's worked great for all my needs so far! It's powerful enough to make nut butters and such, and it's very easy to clean also.

I had a small Hamilton Beach 2-speed food processor for awhile and it didn't work very well at all. It was also very noisy.


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

I also have the cusinart, I love it but don`t have so much experience with other models. My mom has a Panasonic that is ancient. The C is much easier to clean and more powerful.
Kathryn


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Mine is a Cuisanart 11 cup. I use it almost daily and have for years. I highly recommend it.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like I'll have to fork out some $$ for the cuisinart then if it's that good. I want one that will work well and will last. Maybe I'll just use one of those 20% off any one items from bed bath and beyond...

Anyone have the kitchen aid one? It seems to get good reviews as well.


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery*
Mine is a Cuisanart 11 cup. I use it almost daily and have for years. I highly recommend it.









:

Except that I have the professional 14-cup. Love it!


----------



## mammom (Aug 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Looks like I'll have to fork out some $$ for the cuisinart then if it's that good. I want one that will work well and will last. Maybe I'll just use one of those 20% off any one items from bed bath and beyond...

Anyone have the kitchen aid one? It seems to get good reviews as well.

Consumer reports rated the cuisinart and the kitchen aid very close (I think the KA was a tiny bit higher in their ratings, but it was very, very close). Anyhow, dh went to Bed Bath and Beyond and used the 20% coupon for the KA (he prefered it to the cuisinart for some reason) and there was also a $10 rebate. So $100 turned out to be only $70. We got the 7-cup and it has a 3-cup attachment. You can also get dough hooks and other attachments as well. It came with two sets of blades (one for the 7-cup, one for the 3-cup) and a disk for slicing and shredding.

So far I am THRILLED with it. It's quiet too. It's really nice.

Just my two cents!








Melissa


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

I have the KitchenAid, and I LOVE it. I chose the KA instead of the Cuisinart after reading all the Amazon reviews. I've been really happy with it. I use it a few times a week for making bread dough, which is a workout for a food processor, and it does a fabulous job. My old one's motor would strain, but the KA powers through with no problem.


----------

